
The Downside of Working in Finance - wclax04
https://openfolio.com/insights/124/the-downside-of-working-in-finance/
======
wclax04
I found this interesting: "People in Finance are on average less invested
(i.e. hold a higher % in cash) than the other groups"

------
kjs3
Excellent example of First World Problems.

